# Condensadores de capacidad ajustable y variable.



## constanbello (Abr 21, 2014)

Cual es la diferencia entre un condensador ajustable y un condensador variable? ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola caro constanbello, un condensador ajustable permite ustedes ayustar su valor capacitivo y listo no es nesesario mas hablamos del ,Haora lo condensador variable permite ayustarlo sienpre que nesesario , por exenplo sintonizar una emisora de radio , despues pudemos sintonizar otra emisora de radio y asi en adelante.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Abr 21, 2014)

El capacitor variable:






El capacitor ajustable (conocido como trimmer):





¡Bienvenido al Foro!

Saludos C


----------

